# Rare FUJITSU TEN 2500M amp ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys, searching the web and came across this FUJITSU TEN 2500M for sale in Japan.

FUJITSU TEN - 2500M - Nengun Performance

How rare is it ? Didnt Fujitsu Ten become Eclipse later on ?


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure how rare it was, but it's probably pretty rare now...

Fujitsu Ten is the parent company of Eclipse.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

The Fujitsu Ten you want is the Sound Monitor PAX-3P and PAX-3A. It had XLR outputs and separate power supply(PAX-3P) that feeds two external amps(PAX-3A).


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

MACS said:


> The Fujitsu Ten you want is the Sound Monitor PAX-3P and PAX-3A. It had XLR outputs and separate power supply(PAX-3P) that feeds two external amps(PAX-3A).


These puppies look fvck'n Vicious.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice. Rare quality amps is great isnt it ?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

That takes me back!! I had a Fujitsu Ten cassette hu and 6x9's in my first car. Circa 1986

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Wasn't Fujitsu ten eclipse?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

SilkySlim said:


> Wasn't Fujitsu ten eclipse?


It still is Eclipse.


----------

